# Single Malt Scotch



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote "There's nothing finer than a *single malt scotch say at least 15 years old and older* if I feel like splurging and have had a rough day of retirement and playing guitar and least I forget cooking a meal. Never have tried Forty Creek Whiskey and can't say I have ever seen it in liquor stores, maybe I will have to give it a shot or two or three. Ship " End of Quote

I copied this post from the Forty Creek whiskey thread.

Just wanted to see if anyone in the forum wanted to discuss Single Malt Scotches.

*Ship..*.What brands have you enjoyed the most? 

15 and 15+ year-old single malts sound like they are getting up there in price...maybe you get better deals on the west coast.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Bowmore Islay and Talisker are in the cabinet at the moment. I enjoy a glass, or two, a couple of times a month.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Was hoping someone would start a thread when I saw Ship's post.  I have a Lagavulin, Macallan and Glenfiddich here at the moment.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Glenlivet has always been a friend of mine.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Talisker, Lagavulin, Glenlivet, Glenmorangie, Islay, The MacAllan, and the Canadian single malt, Glen Breton. 

There's a few more I like too. Any of the 6 classics will do, but I'm all for tasting just about any. 

I picked up a sample pack of all rhe classics with tasting notes while travelling years ago. I've been a snob ever since.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotch is about the only "liquor" I like drinking. How come the good stuff is always so expensive?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I have a friend (and member of this forum) that comes over to my place to jam. We also got into the habit of trying single malts (to help us to play better...purely medicinal).

We have tried:

*Glenlivet*

*Peat Monster*..."Big, peaty and smoky. A superb, balanced and delicious combination of smoky, peaty Islay malt whisky with rich , old Speyside malt" (from the description on the bottle) LIMITED ENJOYMENT FOR ME

*Superstition* from the Isle of Jura..very nice...has won some awards recently. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED !!

*Smokehead * "Rich, seaweedy and intensely peaty whisky. The flavour is fresh, fruity and immense, with notes of sherry, iodine, toffee, smoke and sea salt all fighting for recognition. A really vigorous whisky not for the faint hearted..." (from the description on the bottle) VERY INTENSE !! 

*Auchentoshan * "Triple distilled and matured for over 12 years. The result is a Lowland single malt whisky with the tempting aroma of roaste almonds, caramelised toffee and the signature smooth, delicate Auchentoshan taste" (from the description on the bottle) EASY GOING...NICE

Many of these bottles are nearing the end.

*Macallan* is being discussed as the possible next choice to try. Any comments welcomed. It is supposed to be mid way on the Delicate to Smoky scale and Very Rich tasting on the Light to Rich scale.

I would like to try *Cardhu* again...tried it many years ago ( a friend served it)...the price is prohibitive. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> ........ How come the good stuff is always so expensive?


I wish they sold more brands in half bottles !!

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> The MacAllan, and the Canadian single malt, Glen Breton.


Any comments on the above?...Thanks



> There's a few more I like too. Any of the 6 classics will do, but I'm all for tasting just about any.


That's the spirit (pun IS intended)



> I picked up a sample pack of all rhe classics with tasting notes while travelling years ago. I've been a snob ever since.


That would be a great find.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Aye, the Macallan! Tis great!

My favorite right now is a 12 year old single Islay malt by the name of Bunnahabhain. 

I like Auld Reekie too, but I haven't found any for two years now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just poured a wee dram of Superstition (Jura) ...couldn't resist the temptation any longer...LOL

Cheers (in the true sense of the word) 

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I like an occasional drop of good scotch. I've stopped telling people that though, because they keep buying it for me. I now have about 5 bottles of amazing scotch in my cupboard, but at my current rate of consumption I won't be finishing it off until I am around 170 years old.

I love the Macallan and Lagavulin, Oban and a couple others, but I really only have it about 2-3 times a year. I had some 50 year old single malt in Edinburgh a few years ago that was pretty darn good (I forget which one), but it cost more for one ounce than the most expensive bottle I've ever bought. It somehow tastes better in Scotland.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I now have about 5 bottles of amazing scotch in my cupboard, but at my current rate of consumption I won't be finishing it off until I am around 170 years old.


Let me know if you ever need any help increasing the rate of consumption. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Laphroaig is my staple scotch. The nose is strange and strong but the taste and finish are amazing.

Macallan is another favourite.

And I really love an Innis and Gunn: beer aged in whiskey casks. Perfect really.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Last time I passed through Heathrow, I picked up a bottle of 25 year old MacCallans for my dad.
He almost cried when I presented it to him.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I now have about 5 bottles of amazing scotch in my cupboard, but at my current rate of consumption I won't be finishing it off until I am around 170 years old.
> .





greco said:


> Let me know if you ever need any help increasing the rate of consumption.


*lol* I have to admit I checked Sneaky's location when I read that too.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

+1 on Cardhu

For anyone near Guelph, the Woolwich Arms used to have an excellent selection of single malts. When I lived there I used to sample anything new or recommended by the staff.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow where was I when this was posted,Macallan ( 50 years old ) is extremley nice but very expensive, Glenfiddich Millenium Reserve is what I keep in my Crystal Decanter 21 years old and smooth as a babies bottom and then after that I only require that they be single malt scotch and very occasionally I like a good sipping whiskey.Ship


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Ha! Ship: I'm not terribly picky myself either. I'll even enjoy a blend from time to time. A nice Johnny Walker Green or three takes the edge off the redeye flight from San Fran back to Toronto.

I'm also a big bourbon drinker (suits my budget). I've been drinking Wild Turkey neat for more years than I care to admit. Also had a Makers Mark cask strength that my friend gave me for MC'ing his wedding reception -- that was an exceptional bourbon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ronmac said:


> +1 on Cardhu
> 
> For anyone near Guelph, the Woolwich Arms used to have an excellent selection of single malts. When I lived there I used to sample anything new or recommended by the staff.


Many thanks Ron...might take a trip over to the Woolwich Arms (" The Wooly"), knowing this.

This is from their website:

*Single Malts*

Glen Elgin 12 yr.(Speyside); Littlemill 10 yr. (Lowland); Bowmore 12 yr. (Islay); Glenkinchie 10 yr. (Lowland); Lagavulin 16 yr. (Islay) Glenmorangie 10 yr. (Highland); Oban 14 yr. (Highland); Glenmorangie Port Wood (Highland); Laphroaig 10 yr. (Islay); MaCallan 12 yr. (Highland); Poit Dhubh 12 yr. (Skye); Glenfiddich 12 yr. (Highland); Strathmill 10 yr. (Speyside); Glenfiddich 18 yr. (Highland); Rosebank 10 yr. (Lowland); Highland Park 12 yr. (Orkney); Dalwhinne 15 yr. (Highland); The Glenlivit 12 yr. (Speyside); Aultmore 10 yr (Speyside); Glen Breton 10 yr. (Cape Breton); Lochan Ora – Scotch Liqueur

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For those coming to Ottawa, here's where to go for your Single Malt. It's called the Highlander Pub and it is on Rideau street in the market. Although, I haven't attended it, they do have a single malt scotch tasting event on the second Sunday of each month at 2 PM.

Here is their list of single malts. They claim to have over 200 different kinds of single malt scotch whiskies.

The Highlander Pub - Scotch Listings


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Laphroaig is my staple scotch. The nose is strange and strong but the taste and finish are amazing.


...yep, same here!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just received a bottle of Lagavulin for my birthday.

It tastes great with either Dr. Pepper or Sprite....no ice

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I received a wee jug 'o The Glenrothes from one of the lads for Father's Day. It's very smooth.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just thought I'd bring this thread up. I went to a Single Malt Tasting party a couple weeks ago with a bunch of friends. We noticed at some point, there were 8 musicians in the group of 10.  This was the lineup of drinks we ended up with:

Balvenie 12 yr - Speyside
Aberlour 10 yr - Speyside
BenRaich 12 yr- Speyside
AncNoc 12 yr - Highland
Highland Park 12yr- Orkney
Bowmore 12yr - Islay
Lagavulin 16yr- Islay
Scapa 14yr - Highland
Glenrothes 1994 - Speyside
Yamazaki 18 yr - Japan

Interesting to note that everyone had something good to say about the Aberlour.

Also had a chance to try out the Jura Superstition this last weekend. It's the next one on my list.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:B even when I was drinking a 2-4 a day + two 26rs on top of that, I could not take scotch of any kind LOL HOWEVER the history of Scotch is something worth reading and learning about. A very rich history of independence, and education, then subjugation, and finally taxation leading to the birth of new industries to avoid that taxation. Very few things are as wild a study as the study of Scotch


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Chito said:


> ...there were 8 musicians in the group of 10.  This was the lineup of drinks we ended up with...


That's probably because everybody else has to work at 11AM!!9kkhhd


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Just thought I'd bring this thread up. I went to a Single Malt Tasting party a couple weeks ago with a bunch of friends. We noticed at some point, there were 8 musicians in the group of 10.  This was the lineup of drinks we ended up with:
> 
> Balvenie 12 yr - Speyside
> Aberlour 10 yr - Speyside
> ...


Chito....Thanks for this post...Abelour now sounds very interesting...I've never tried it.

Enjoy the Superstition (Jura)...great Scotch at a decent price.

cheers


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Jeez I would have loved to have been there a bunch of musicians drinking scotch sounds just about the right place in my life.Ship


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I usually have a whisky or two most nights. Normally I drink blended whisky purely on cost but I love my malts. My favourites are Islay malts and of these my choice is Ardbeg. Laphroaig is superb as well but definitely an aquired taste. The first time I tasted it it tasted like burnt rubber. By the third it was like nectar! It is perfect at cask strength.
I would never dream of putting anything in my whisky except more whisky. No water. No ice. No Dr Pepper @$*#~ The secret is to sip it. Let the taste get into all the nooks and crannys.
I also like some Irish Whiskey. Bushmills triple distilled is nice. Never tried Canadian. All we get here is Canadian Club.
I normally pay about £20 to £25 for a bottle for malt. That's supermarket prices. Go into a Whisky shop in the Auld Toon in Edinburgh and you will pay anything up to twice that price.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jocko said:


> I also like some Irish Whiskey. Bushmills triple distilled is nice. Never tried Canadian. *All we get here is Canadian Club.*


*shudders* you have my utmost and profound sympathies. Whiskey is very much different than scotch in my experience, at least how they are made and divided here. I could be wrong, but then, I could be wrong lol. I used to not bother with a glass and drank from the bottle most nights; I called it "drinking from mothers nipple" lol awwww memories ... well of the days that were not blackouts. However, there are a lot of good Canadian Rye Whiskeys out there that are (though not Scotch) very nice to drink. A 1oz shot in a 16oz mug of hot chocolate was always welcome on a cold winter night. Though, if I were to do an Irish Coffee, it would have to e Irish Whiskey in it, nothing else tastes right.

Not an easy pic to find on google, but Black Velvet was (at the time) the only one sold in a hip-flask. It fit perfectly in my coat pocket, nice and flat and inconspicuous. 










And who could forget:

[video=youtube;uS870zCCAwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM[/video]
YouTube - Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - WMV


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the video )))))

Reminds me of the time seeing her at a private industry conference when she strutted onto the stage wearing that black leather jacket, a camisole and blue jeans. The crowd was small enough that we all had edge of the stage apron standing positions. Oh-la-la!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Aberlour 10 yr - Speyside
> 
> Interesting to note that everyone had something good to say about the Aberlour.
> 
> Also had a chance to try out the Jura Superstition this last weekend. It's the next one on my list.


Our local LCBO has Aberlour 10 yr .... Given your post, it will be difficult, if not impossible, to resist the temptation.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Hope you enjoy the Superstition !! (Jura) 

Cheers


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I'm not a big peat fan, so I tend to prefer Irish whisky. 18 year old Jamesons is a staple. The 12 year old is good too.


hey there... trying to contact you re: items for sale.. your inbox is full and i don't have enough posts to tell you so on that thread, i guess. i'm interested in the callaham t set... PM if you get this please.. 

as to scotch, my favourites for the $$$ are bowmore 12 year old and I recently had a bottle of "tea beagh" (apparently pronounced "chey veck" gaelic rocks) and was very favourably impressed.... the canadian whiskey 40 creek is a killer booze for reasonable dollars... i also recently tried dun bheagan and liked it a lot... 

if i'm feeling more flush, i generally buy bowmore mariner, oban or laphroiag... 

best I've ever had i think was a sherry casked 18 year old macallan..... droooooooool


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fudb said:


> as to scotch, my favourites for the $$$ are bowmore 12 year old and I recently had a bottle of "tea beagh" (apparently pronounced "chey veck" gaelic rocks) and was very favourably impressed.... the canadian whiskey 40 creek is a killer booze for reasonable dollars... i also recently tried dun bheagan and liked it a lot...
> 
> if i'm feeling more flush, i generally buy bowmore mariner, oban or laphroiag...
> 
> best I've ever had i think was a sherry casked 18 year old macallan..... droooooooool


Nice to have another Scotch fan join the ranks

cheers (in the very true sense of the word....LOL)


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks dave! maybe we'll raise a glass some day


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Jocko said:


> I would never dream of putting anything in my whisky except more whisky. No water. No ice.


They encouraged you to add a few drops of water to the single malts at the last few tastings I attended. It can drastically change the taste and aromas.

A couple years ago, there was a couple dudes bring along these special wooden boxes that contained glasses and a water bottle with an eye-dropper. I guess I haven't developed a palette discerning enough to rate bringing my special drinking gear in a box, but I'm refined enough that I don't chug it from straight from the bottle.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fader said:


> They encouraged you to *add a few drops of water *to the single malts at the last few tastings I attended. It can drastically change the taste and aromas.


Thanks for this. I have been told/read to add "some" water...but I'm glad that you pointed out that *only a few drops *are needed. I'd hate to "water down" good Scotch in error/due to lack of knowledge.

Cheers


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been told that either 3-5 drops of water, or a SINGLE ice cube (and not a big one) will free the scotch up and open the taste... I have tried it and while I see their point, I prefer it neat... although I will usually add a few drops to a cask strength scotch..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fudb said:


> I've been told that either 3-5 drops of water, or a SINGLE ice cube (and not a big one) will free the scotch up and open the taste... I have tried it and while I see their point, I prefer it neat... although I will usually add a few drops to a cask strength scotch..


I am not sure if that is scientifically proven but I agree it makes mine taste better. I like a few cubes in mine with a dash of soda


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jocko said:


> I would never dream of putting anything in my whisky except more whisky. No water. No ice. *No Dr Pepper @$*#~*


Jocko...just to set the record straight...I was joking about the Dr. Pepper....HONESTLY

Cheers


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Jocko...just to set the record straight...I was joking about the Dr. Pepper....HONESTLY
> 
> Cheers


Never any sugar, those that mix pop with that stuff I have a special bottle for them, it aint the good stuff


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> .....it aint the good stuff


Do you re-bottle using certain products from the drug store?....j/k


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For those interested in the glass and pitcher mentioned earlier, you can get it here. It's a Canadian company that imports it from the UK, they have the Glencairn glasses. Here is the glass and pitcher set:

"GG's X2 & ½ Pint Water Jug Set : WhiskyGlass.ca, The Glencairn Glass - elegant in form, perfect in function. Finally, the perfect whisky glass!"

Also, if you want to get some good whiskey glasses, LCBO sells the Canadian Whisky Glass which is also made by Glencairn. A set of 6 is $19.95. Great to have for any kind of whisky.

LCBO Canadian Whisky Glass

Dave, hope you like the Aberlour. I still haven't gotten the Jura yet although like I said I had a couple of drams at the Army Mess here. Since I'm starting a new job on Monday, I think I'll run over tomorrow to pick up the Jura.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

dave, when did you last price out cardhu? it's not a very pricey scotch AFAIK...although of course this depends on the age... last time i bought it (admittedly some time ago) it was priced competitively to glenlivet... at a scotch tasting i was told that it's the base for johnny walker blue label.. and it's very nice as i remember it.. lightly smoked, low peat.. but not as memorable as others i've had in the range.. bowmore 10 yr is under $50 and so is dun bheagan... both are incredible values in my opinion


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

While it may not be scientific I do add water to my glass of old scotch, and it does help to bring out some smoothness to it ( oh and not cold water, room tempature to be sure ) and I see we have a lot of Scotch drinkers here now, how the heck do we get everybody together to have a drink and cheer. Okay the next guy that wins the LottoMax buys tickets for everybody to have one night of a get together and a bit of playing of course and a smooth glass of Scotch. I'm in, anybody else up for it.Ship


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Does that LottoMax include me?
I have read that a spot of water opens up the flavour of the whisky but I trust that the distillery has got it the way they want it. You wouldn't insult a great chef by adding salt to his soup, would you? Or would you?
I must admit I started off drinking blended whisky with lemonade (sprite!) then after about 20 years was forced onto adding water instead. I then could tell the difference between whiskies, where as before I could only taste the difference between lemonades!!! It was then I found malts. Glory be.
I am not a great lover of Aberlour (was there a month ago) nor am I a great fan of Jura. Just my palate.
Just got a blended whisky in the house at present. Asda (Walmart) Smart Price. Good. 
Oh yes, there is also a bottle of Strawberry whisky in the back of the cupboard. I keep it for dressing wounds. Goes great with Dr Pepper.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Any love for bourbon? I love a Wild Turkey and soda on ice, with a little lime. I think the peat may be too much for me as well. Scotch's are the black sundried olives of hard liquor. While I love those nasty little olives, I can clerarly understand why others wince in horror at the very idea of eating them. I'm not really into the hard stuff, but vodka and bourbon rub me the right way. A little rum once and a while, but only one or two. My rum headaches dwarf anything red wine has ever done to me.

Cheers
Shawn.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in on the LottoMax.  Talking about other whisky, for Rye, I've been enjoying Forty Creek very much lately. For Bourbon, I like Jim Beam Black Label.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> Any love for bourbon? I love a Wild Turkey and soda on ice, with a little lime. I think the peat may be too much for me as well. Scotch's are the black sundried olives of hard liquor. While I love those nasty little olives, I can clerarly understand why others wince in horror at the very idea of eating them. I'm not really into the hard stuff, but vodka and bourbon rub me the right way. A little rum once and a while, but only one or two. My rum headaches dwarf anything red wine has ever done to me.
> 
> Cheers
> Shawn.


Woodford Reserve is a fantastic Bourbon that I've gotten into over the last few months. For Rye, I stick to my Canadian Club 12 Year. It's pretty inexpensive and is a fantastic-tasting Rye.

I've tried to get into Scotches, but so far, no real luck, which is strange, since I love Rye and Bourbon. I know that Cutty Sark is one I'll never try again after a horrible university experience. I didn't really like Chivas, and the Johnnie Walkers I've tried (red, black, blue) didn't do much for me either. I'd like to get into Single-Malts, but don't really know where to start. I guess something like Laphroaig or Glenfiddich or another popular brand will do.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Never any sugar, those that mix pop with that stuff I have a special bottle for them, it aint the good stuff


Yeah that's like mixed drinks with Grey Goose. I mean what's the point?

A couple years ago we did a tour and tasting at the Glen breton Distillery. It was great. Very interesting and informative. The landscape around the distillery has a distinct impact in the taste if the ageing casks. We also did a blind tasting for our 5th anniversary (complete with haggis) I bought a blended scotch and then a 10 and 16 year old Macallan. Even myself who is not a scotch fan (kinda tastes like moonshine to me) Could tell the difference. It's a fascinating subject. Much like fine wine and food pairings.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Rugburn said:


> Any love for bourbon? I love a Wild Turkey and soda on ice, with a little lime. I think the peat may be too much for me as well. Scotch's are the black sundried olives of hard liquor. While I love those nasty little olives, I can clerarly understand why others wince in horror at the very idea of eating them. I'm not really into the hard stuff, but vodka and bourbon rub me the right way. A little rum once and a while, but only one or two. My rum headaches dwarf anything red wine has ever done to me.
> 
> Cheers
> Shawn.


Wild turkey has or had a product called the kentucky legend that is one of the nicest whiskeys i've ever tasted in my life


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Big fan of Highland Park 12 year old. I can't say I'm a true expert at scotch, but the taste and aroma of HP suites me quite well. I did have the opportunity to sample some 30 or 35 year old Highland Park (can't quite remember which). It was amazing.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Love my bourbon. Nothing like a nice Jim Beam with a bit of ice after shoveling the snow off the driveway.


Rugburn said:


> Any love for bourbon? I love a Wild Turkey and soda on ice, with a little lime. I think the peat may be too much for me as well. Scotch's are the black sundried olives of hard liquor. While I love those nasty little olives, I can clerarly understand why others wince in horror at the very idea of eating them. I'm not really into the hard stuff, but vodka and bourbon rub me the right way. A little rum once and a while, but only one or two. My rum headaches dwarf anything red wine has ever done to me.
> 
> Cheers
> Shawn.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fudb said:


> Wild turkey has or had a product called the kentucky legend that is one of the nicest whiskeys i've ever tasted in my life


I like Wild Turkey, have not seen or heard of this particular one but will keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was at the LCBO today looking for the Canadian Whisky Glass and noticed 200ml Single Malt Scotches. They had Cragganmore, Lagavulin, McLelland, Oban and Talisker for $30-34. It's great when you want to check it out first and not have to shell out $100 for a whole bottle. Like the Lagavulin.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Chito said:


> I was at the LCBO today looking for the Canadian Whisky Glass and noticed 200ml Single Malt Scotches. They had Cragganmore, Lagavulin, McLelland, Oban and Talisker for $30-34. It's great when you want to check it out first and not have to shell out $100 for a whole bottle. Like the Lagavulin.


Lagavulin is one of the great scotches... super peaty rich complex and yet refined... but i really don't think it's worth $100 a bottle.... Oban is better for $90... there's a lot of competition... prices in ontario are pretty out of control though... worth planning a trip to the states just to hit the duty free on the way home lol


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Lagavulin costs me about £20 - £25 a bottle. It is one of my favourites.
I love Wild Turkey and Jack Daniels and enjoy a Jim Bean.
Hollowbody: Don't start with Laughing Frog (Laphroaig). It is an aquired taste. Get yourself a 20cl bottle of Lagavulin ( see fudb's post above). Pour a measure, then sit down and sip it. If it doesn't last all evening you are drinking it too fast. Just wet your tongue and lips and savour the taste. My wife doesn't like whisky but if I want her to taste a malt that's something special I get her to dip the tip of her finger in and just taste that. If you want to pour it down your throat then stick to your Canadian Club.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

fudb said:


> Wild turkey has or had a product called the kentucky legend that is one of the nicest whiskeys i've ever tasted in my life


I know of a longer aged, slightly stronger product called *Wild Turkey Rare Breed.* I've never seen this stuff at the LCBO, although I'm sure you can order a case of it through them. I had it years ago from friends that had been to the US....it's truly spectacular.

BourbonEnthusiast.com &bull; Bourbon Reviews &bull; Wild Turkey Rare Breed

Wild Turkey Bourbon

Shawn.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jocko said:


> I am not a great lover of Aberlour...(edit)...Just my palate.


...yep, same here. of all the single malts i've enjoyed, aberlour was one of my least favourites. and that is after finishing an entire bottle. not all at once, of course.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jocko said:


> Lagavulin costs me about £20 - £25 a bottle. It is one of my favourites.
> I love Wild Turkey and Jack Daniels and enjoy a Jim Bean.
> Hollowbody: Don't start with Laughing Frog (Laphroaig). It is an aquired taste. Get yourself a 20cl bottle of Lagavulin ( see fudb's post above). Pour a measure, then sit down and sip it. If it doesn't last all evening you are drinking it too fast. Just wet your tongue and lips and savour the taste. My wife doesn't like whisky but if I want her to taste a malt that's something special I get her to dip the tip of her finger in and just taste that. If you want to pour it down your throat then stick to your Canadian Club.


Thanks for the heads up. Will do! Time to find a liquor store


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Man, I need to start at the bigining of this post, lots of Christmas presents in here for me!


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

My wife bought me a bottle today, for Christmas. It's called "Monkey's Shoulder". Only seen it on a couple of shelves these past few weeks. It is a blend of three Speyside single malts. I will keep you posted on how it tastes just as soon as I can open it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jocko...What are your thoughts on "Cragganmore" 12 year? What would you compare it to?

Enjoy the "Monkey's Shoulder"...seems like such an 'untradtional' name for a Scotch.......just like "Peat Monster" is...LOL

Cheers


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Cragganmore is a beautiful whisky. I have only had cask strength and then some. My uncle stayed 3 miles from the distillery in Ballendalloch and the locals used to pass it about in just about any glass bottle you could find. The local pub would fill up your bottle, if you ran out, for the price of a pint. It was his local "moonshine"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An article in the paper this morning notes that India is one of the biggest markets for scotch in the world. Not that they drink more of it, there's just more people to drink it. 

But apparently an Indian scotch (Amrut Fusion Single Malt) is one of the highest-rated scotches in the world.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

That Monkey Shoulder wasn't bad tastng with a splash of room temp water and as for the Indian Scotch I did have sip once and that was enough for me. I can honestly say that it wasn't for me.ship.........dang this post just kepps going and going and going I was going to write groping but thought better of it, getting ready later for a little snifter later of some Glenfiddich ( 18 years old ) one can alway try the three pack smaller then I like but you get a 12 15 and 18 year old tasting.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a Scotch tasting party last night. We had food pairings with the 4 we tried out. Plus an entree and dessert. The scotch was excellent. We each brought one from a specific region and mine was the Lowland Auchentoshan, which I actually enjoyed the most. The food pairings was prepared by my wife. I thought it went really well based on everyone's comments. Here was the menu. 

Single Malt Scotch Tasting Menu

First Course
Sweet Fruit Bruschetta
Auchentoshan 18 Years Old

Second Course
Cammembert Cheese and Fruit Canapes
Longmorn 15 Years Old

Third Course
Mango Prosciutto Nibbles
Tullibardine 1993 Vintage Edition 12 Years Old

Fourth Course
Chorizo stuff Bocconcini
Lagavulin 1994 Distillers Edition Double Matured

Entree
Roasted Pork Tenderloin with Asparagus and Smashed Potatoes
Chateau Des Charmes 2007 Pinot Noir

Dessert
Fruits with Cinnamon Cream
Glace Du Verger St Nicolas Ice Orchard


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That sounds great. 

I have to do one of those sometime.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Everyone I know that likes Scotch is English (from good old England). It that a pre-requisite to liking Scotch? I'm a beer drinker myself.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Everyone I know that likes Scotch is English (from good old England). It that a pre-requisite to liking Scotch? I'm a beer drinker myself.


Not at all.
I'm Irish based on my last name, but I also have a French background.
I was born, and grew up, Canadian.


----------

